# Bald head rollers



## jm89 (Dec 3, 2015)

Do bald head rollers actually roll or are they show birds? Ive got a guy thats going to give me some but I have read sites that say they don't and some that say they do. I don't want show birds is why I ask.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

There are rollers that are bred just for performance and others that are bred just for show. Show birds are usually a much stockier bird and are not as active in the air as the performers. Bald heads are bred both ways, although performers can be judged in shows in a separate class. Make sure you are talking to breeders that have the type of birds you're looking for. You can be disappointed if you want performers, but buy show birds. Hope this helps.


----------



## dones (Jan 16, 2016)

Bald head is just a color, not a type. So baldheads come in both show and performance stock. Dones


----------



## willygog (Apr 22, 2014)

Ask the guy what they are, show or flying. there is a saying, pick them from the air. so look at them before you buy/get them.


----------



## dones (Jan 16, 2016)

*Baldhead rollers*

You stated the guy is giving you some baldhead rollers. This insinuates he is breeding for color. If you want performance stock get birds that are bred for performance, not color. There are some very famus guys breeding color and performance, this makes it very hard to get excelance in performance. I do not want to get into the argument about breeding for both, as some great roller men have worked at this for a lifetime. But i will say my opinion is you will raise a lot more medioker, and culls, then an equaly talented breeder focusing on performance only. Igot baldheads from Pensome in the 50s and I got baldheads from Plona in the 70s, and these performed great, but they did not breed for baldheads it's a color and you can get a vast amount of colors from our rollers without breeding for them.But in most cases if a person is breeding for baldheads the performance will suffer, and in most cases if you are breeding for performance the baldheads that pop out will not look as nice as the ones the baldhead breeder is breeding. And anyone that says he is sending you baldheads sounds like he is breeding for that. But Turner and others have proven you can work on both. I'm not as good as they are so I breed for performance only. Although after breeding rollers since the 50s I decieded on having some fun with almonds and try my hand at this. but they will only be a pet project and not change my main line performance stock. As you were advised there is no better way then picking them out of the air, from a person who breds performance stock, as even the show rollers will produce the occasional performer, but he doesnt have that running through his bloodline, thus the chances of him reproducing it is slim. keep them spinning and may God Bless


----------

